# Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste



## rocky7 (3. Mai 2013)

*Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen meine Corsair H80 verbauen, kann ich bei dieser die Wärmeleitpaste Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra verwenden?


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste*

würde ich nicht tun. kauf die lieber die hier Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste oder Thermalright Chill Factor 3 oder  Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat oder Prolimatech PK-1, 5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entscheiden musst du dich, sind alle gut.

hab diese http://geizhals.de/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-15ml-spritze-a497395.html spritze auch, die Paste lässt sich sehr schlecht entfernen! hinterlässt spuren auf der CPU. wie gesagt machs nicht.


----------



## rocky7 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste*

Gibt es einen deftigen Grund, warum du sie nicht verwenden würdest. Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Liquid Ultra schon daliegen habe.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80 und Wärmeleitpaste*

Die H80 hat einen Boden aus Kupfer, entsprechend kannst du Flüssigmetall (oder jede WLP) nutzen, wenn du das willst. 

Für weitere Fragen siehe diverse Threads zu WLP bzw. Flüssigmetall im Lukü-Bereich oder, wenn es konkret um Kompaktkühlungen geht, den Link von <BaSh>.

-CLOSED-


----------

